# Help!!!



## Butterfly1234 (Sep 7, 2016)

Being pretty young (only 21) I make sure that I take as many precautions as I can to make sure to avoid pregnancy until I am ready. My boyfriend and I usually use condoms in addition to me being on the pill (I am really good about taking it within 2 hours of the scheduled time). With that being said we did not have a condom and decided we should be perfectly fine since I am on the pill and it was the day before I was supposed to get my period. Well, i never got my period and now I am 3 days late. I have bad cramps (feels like I'm going to get my period but still nothing), bad headaches (which is nothing uncommon), and very swollen breasts. I took a pregnancy test and it came back negative but since it is only 3 days since intercourse I doubt it would come up positive if I was. PLEASE HELP! Should I be worried??


----------



## Saladd (Apr 9, 2016)

If you keep good track of your cycles and they are regular, it's highly unlikely you had sex on a fertile day (day before your period)and also unlikely because you are on the pill. With those two things going for you, the chances are slim you are pregnant. 

At this point, all you can do is wait for your period or for a week or two before a pregnancy test becomes accurate.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with @Saladd. It's highly unlikely you're pregnant. So, you're on the pill? If you're expecting your period, are you on the inactive pills this week? I would make sure you have protected sex for the rest of this week and your period should hit before the end of the week.

Let us know how it goes.


----------

